# Homeworld 2 Multiplayer Prob



## FenixRising (Oct 12, 2005)

I recently installed Homeworld after a friend bought it and i decided to reinstall mine to play online with him. Everything works fine on Single Player, for in Multiplayer, it's a whole different story, if I try to connect via Remote (ip etc..) or via Gamespy, everytime i try to host or join it always says "Network Unavailable", i've disabled my firewall, allowed it fully, given it full 100% rights on the firewall (ZoneAlarm Pro). And i'm completley out of ideas! Anyone else know what might be causing the problem?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you behind a router?

Are you running XP with service pack 2 and if so is XPs firewall disabled too?


----------



## FenixRising (Oct 12, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Are you behind a router?
> 
> Are you running XP with service pack 2 and if so is XPs firewall disabled too?


No router, and yes, windows firewall is disabled.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

when you say disabled, do you mean you closed out the firewall completely?


----------



## FenixRising (Oct 12, 2005)

110% Closed, I get messages saying "Danger, your firewall has been disabled" etc.. and check up on windows firewall moniter, and there's no activity.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The only thing I can think of is that your ISP is blocking the ports, which could happen. You may want to double check with your ISP.


----------



## FenixRising (Oct 12, 2005)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

either that or ZA is not fully disabled, which also happened to me when i disabled it. I uninstalled it completely and installed Sygate instead. I found it to be the better.


----------



## FenixRising (Oct 12, 2005)

ARGH. This is why it is so annoying, my father refuses to unninstall ZA, although by far it is the cause for most of the problems on my computer, even my teacher says so, but will he listen... no.


----------



## tropora (Oct 8, 2005)

Never buy Homeworld 2...so many problems. Never uninstall it because you will never be able to install the game again.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ZA has its fair share of issues. If he wants a firewall then I would suggest Sygate. I feel it's more manageable.


----------

